# What Does Molting Feel Like to a Rabbit?



## agnesthelion (Dec 7, 2012)

Does anyone know what molting does to a rabbit? Archie is molting reeeeaallly bad. He has huge patches of fur missing. He's always cleaning himself. And he just looks miserable.
So is he miserable? Is molting hard/stressful for a bun?
He nipped me yesterday too! Not hard, it felt like he "lipped" me rather than with teeth  but he grunted too. That's what bothered me the most. Anyway, he just seems grumpy and it dawned on me today that maybe it's his molting......?

2nd part of the question....how long does Rex molting last? Is it normal to have patches of fur gone?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Dec 7, 2012)

There is really no "normal" for molting. Some of my rabbits hardly seem to molt at all. The coat will be dead for awhile and I'll notice extra fur laying around, but there aren't patches or lines or any obvious signs of molt. Others will be like you said- molting down to the skin. For some, it seems like the fur just falls off when I touch them. It's about the same for all breeds. Very individual!

A typical molt seems to last around 3-4 weeks, it seems.

I haven't noticed any significant attitude changes during molts in general. However, ingesting fur while grooming can potentially cause digestive issues, which is certainly more likely during a molt. A mood change could be a first sign of that. If the molt is really intense, it's good to groom regularly and get as much of the fur out yourself as you can.


----------



## cwolfec (Dec 7, 2012)

When Big Bunny molts, he is SUCH a grump. He has never bitten me, but he chases Pip around and bites him in the butt. He's grunted at him too when he just walks past him. Poor guy!

I can't remember where, but I read that molting is really itchy so that's why they groom themselves a lot. Then I'm sure with all the fur that's getting ingested, that makes him feel kinda crappy. Do you give him gas drops? Even if I can't hear a rumbling tummy or see stringy poop, I give Bunny a dose or two and it makes him MUCH better. 

Poor Archie. Neither Bunny or Pip have ever had bald spots from shedding, but I had a friend with a Lop who always got a big bald spot on his head. He looked quite pathetic. Hope he feels better


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Dec 7, 2012)

Olivia was a standard rex and she seemed to molt for about a month. She would lose some weight during a molt, but her attitude never changed. She did have patches of fur missing. Now that I have seen Gracie molt, i definitely think Olivia looked worse during hers lol


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Dec 7, 2012)

Also, oxbow digestive support is great during a molt to keep things moving


----------



## agnesthelion (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks everyone!

His appetite, poop and pee still seem normal. I've been keeping a special close eye! I clean their boxes twice a day and can tell their poops apart and know their most preferred pee corners in the box so things are fine there 

His patches arent bald all the way to the skin but almost. Very thin fur underneath and patches all over. He looks so pitiful! I've been grooming him about every other day (he hates that so much too) to help with the fur. But I do swear he is a grump because of it. He hasnt taken it put on Agnes but like I said he nipped me and he isn't binkying or being his normal spunky self. He just seems to be pouting all the time. 

Poor lil Archie.........


----------



## whitelop (Dec 8, 2012)

That is kind of sad! 
Foo has never molted like that! You can't even tell when she is molting other than a little extra fur around. She pulls most of the fur out herself though, lol. She does get a little bit of cactus butt, but thats about it. 

Poor Archie!


----------



## agnesthelion (Dec 8, 2012)

whitelop said:


> That is kind of sad!
> Foo has never molted like that! You can't even tell when she is molting other than a little extra fur around. She pulls most of the fur out herself though, lol. She does get a little bit of cactus butt, but thats about it.
> 
> Poor Archie!



Yes that's how Agnes molts too. I just see her fur around. Her mane around her butt got a little cactusy but nothing too crazy.

Archie, on the other hand, looks like an Animal Rescue case! Lol. He looks ragged.

I'm hoping this molt ends soon.....


----------

